# Which MBA University?



## ArslanTahir (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello all,

I was wondering if you guys could help me rank the following three universities for MBA:

1) Monash

2) Australian National University (ANU)

3) Macquarie Graduate School of Management (MGSM)

Any personal experience that you guys might have or of your friends and family, do share please. 

I am basically looking at 2 major things:

a) International and local reputation with employers

b) Ease of securing a job in Australia after graduation

Curriculum and quality of education wise I think they all are almost the same.

Cheers. . .


----------



## ArslanTahir (Oct 2, 2014)

*more. . .*

Forgot to add that I am a BBA graduate with 3 years of work experience in Marketing/Branding. . . I'll like to continue working as a marketing or brand guy after MBA graduation


----------



## ArslanTahir (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone??? Will really appreciate any help


----------



## anandtiwari (Nov 7, 2014)

Here is proper order of ranking
Macquarie Graduate School of Management (MGSM)
Australian National University (ANU)
Monash


----------

